# 2012 auid a7 wiring



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello--I've searched fairly extensively and found a few builds out there for the audi a7's, but I'm not sure if they have the same wiring as some of the other audi's (a8, a6?). 

I am going to add a JL amp 500/1 to power a sundown audio 8. The battery is located in the trunk under the spare, so I figure power/ground will be fairly simple. The problem I'm running into is finding a diagram that shows the best place to grab the audio signal for the LOC--and if there is a remote turn on that I can tap rather than using the fuseblock (there's one in the rear of the car so it won't be a huge deal).

Anyone with advice I'd greatly appreciate it! If you know if it's completely safe to tap the audi battery at the terminals (ground too?) --that would be helpful as well, or if I should tap it downstream somewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump - I want to follow this one. I am an Audi A6 Fan!!! And "No" I personally dont have one.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012 audi a7 wiring*

Also if a moderator wants to fix my butchered spelling in the subject that'd be super


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I too will be following this, as I'm looking to possibly buy an A7 within the next year. Hope somebody with some experience with this car can chime in.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you have the B&O system ? If so the factory sub is next to tire in well and the amp is in left side compartment behind pop off panel


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I was just going to post that this guy (^) would probably know. 

Also, several companies make LOC's that have a signal-sensing Remote Turn-On built in. PAC comes to mind...but I haven't used this one and the reviews seem to say that it's poorly built. Maybe look into the Stinger or Navone LOC units instead.

PAC SOEM-T 2-Channel Premium Line-Out Converter with Remote Turn-On Trigger : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio control LC2 is nice


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Do you have the B&O system ? If so the factory sub is next to tire in well and the amp is in left side compartment behind pop off panel


No, I have the bose--from what i read both are horrid with low-end, the B&O system is just 5k-6k more 

The bose sub is also next to the spare tire. But I'm not certain that's where I should tap it (L/R | mono signals)? 

I picked up a standard LOC--Its in the mail, I'll know tomorrow if it has remote turn on, worst case I could use amazon prime to have one of the lc2i's shipped.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I was at the audi dealer today--talked to the parts guy to try and see if there were harness diagrams and dig for information on where it's safe to tap power (i.e. at the posts on the battery ... same for ground).

He's almost scared me out of touching anything back there--in terms of power. Said the A7 has a ridiculously complicated bus/power system. He said he's seen peoples' airbags get deployed by shops that were installing aftermarket amps (audi a8). He also said audi doesnt give up the schematics / diagrams in detail for public consumption.

He said bottom line you have to be really careful with these things, because sometimes changes will even prevent the technicians from getting diagnostic information back (even when done by high end shops).

SOOoooo... if anyone has details on doing the A7... greatly appreciate it.


----------



## A5esp (Oct 10, 2012)

bardo said:


> I was at the audi dealer today--talked to the parts guy to try and see if there were harness diagrams and dig for information on where it's safe to tap power (i.e. at the posts on the battery ... same for ground).
> 
> He's almost scared me out of touching anything back there--in terms of power. Said the A7 has a ridiculously complicated bus/power system. He said he's seen peoples' airbags get deployed by shops that were installing aftermarket amps (audi a8). He also said audi doesnt give up the schematics / diagrams in detail for public consumption.
> 
> ...



Hello.

Not if you will help, but I know a facility with basic system Audi A7 speaker who was given one bit.

You should contact the owner of the car and ask.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Not sure what ... you mean...


----------



## A5esp (Oct 10, 2012)

bardo said:


> Not sure what ... you mean...


I am sorry that the Spanish-English translation is not correct.

In another car audio forum, there is an installation in an Audi A7 AUDISON BIT ONE

If you want more details let me know.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

a link would be helpful...


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I started wiring the amp tonight--still unsure where to pull the wires from for sure - for the line converter / loc. the bose amp wires are there, but I have no idea if those are sufficient?

Binding post on the positive terminal was more convoluted than I'd seen in previous installs. There appeared to be fused connections directly off the battery, and I wasn't sure which piece wasn't fused, so I just went off the binding post directly (hope that suffices).


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

My understanding is that the A7 is on the A6 chassis, and the architecture is the same. If that helps. 

I plan on possibly buying an RS7 in a couple of years if all the stars line up. I will be following this build for sure.


----------



## A5esp (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry, but I can not contact the owner of the A7. What the Single qe fart you advise is to install the update ElsaWin, and there you will see all the wiring and removed as your car.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I believe this diagram is correct for the pinout on the a7 w/bose - You can actually take the clip off and see which wires go where to get the color codes. For now I'm going to try to pull signal off the sub wires that were there. Not sure if that's optimal, but its convenient and I don't have the box built yet anyway.

Funny thing--the one pin for switched 12v is missing. From what I read the stock amp is turned switched on via the optical signal. So you'll have to pull switched power from the fuse box on the passenger rear side. I grabbed it from the cigarette lighter outlet (aux power).

I'll post back if the subwires work out ok. if not, i'll pull them from wire harness (with common ground) and report the colors of the wires i used


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

All the wiring seems fine--running off the bose sub wires and it sounds pretty good (sub out to loc right channel).

I built a quick .30 cu foot box for the sundown sa8-v2 .. I know they are best in a ported box, but I wont be able fit the monstrous port that it will require in this space so I decided to build it to spec to see if i like it. (proof of concept anyway--sounds pretty decent for an 8)...


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't wait to do mine, I'm doing 2/ zapco DC1004s and morel elate 3 way with a primo 12 molded in


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

where are you putting the 12"? --most i could see fitting in that cubby is a 10, at that would be extremely tight. I suppose you could maybe fit something in where the bose amp was, but not sure that a 12 would fit there either?


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

sadly this turned into a half-assed build thread...

I had some free time this afternoon and started fiberglassing... i'd forgotten how much I hate it. 

first layer of fiberglass is done--I'll do another 2-3 tomorrow ...


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I knew it was going to be tight... but unfortunately the SA-8 v2 isn't going to fit in here (without me building the front up a bit more--which i dont want to do).

I'm now looking at viable replacements that are a bit less deep or the circumference at the base isn't as wide as the SA8.

this is my short list, but I'm open to any suggestions. The box is about .55 cu feet sealed right now--I don't think it's possible to accommodate a port in there, every small spaced vented enclosure seems to have a port the size of a sewer drain protruding from it:

> jbl gto 804
> polk mm840 (dvc or svc - specs seems to look better on the svc)?
> hertz 200 (if I can find one)
> infinity 8" svc reference (only seem to come in svc)?

I also like the idea of the focal 21w something rather, but it seems like there would be a diminishing return from my money after the jbl/polk options.

Welcome all input!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out the Hybrid Audio Technology Imagine 6.5 - 10" Subwoofer. From my understanding people are doing great things with them and they work well in small enclosures.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks huckleberry--I hope they didnt pay for the voiceover on their video--that chic is awful. I'll read about them a bit--I don't need anything earth shattering, but I do listen to quite a variety of music and would prefer something that's proven. Also looks like they run 200+$?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I got ya, makes perfect since. I am excited about your build, I am a fan of the A6 so this will be something to stay tuned to.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the SA8v2 in a tiny little box right now--still works well, disappointed I can't fit in the box (that thing is long and wide / that's what she said)...

Also, that hybrid audio doesnt look like it handles much power? I have a jl 500/1 that would be powering whatever I get.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Current box status photo... 

need to pick the sub before I can go much further...

smallest attachment size ever, this is a bit larger:


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

got the box all finished up --ended up with an SD-8 in there instead of an SA-8.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking good, very well done...


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Looking good, very well done...


Thanks Huckleberry! -sounds pretty good too, far... far... far better than the after-thought bose had with the factory sub.

next plan might be to do the doors in the front --if I can figure out what sizes the are and what amplifier to run with.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

So what is the plan for the doors. Direct replacement to the current Bose Speakers or you making some door panels and etc?


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Probably direct replacement, maybe slight build out if needed. The doors are actually pretty decent though--so I'm not sure replacing will benefit a whole lot.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I just wanted to follow up--I ended up putting the sd-8 in there as it fit better than the sa8v2 (seemed to be more musical with the airspace).

I had the sa8v2 left over, so I figured I'd slap together a vented enclosure to see what all the fuss was about. All I can say is... wow, those little guys are nuts in a vented box--wish I had the space to create a vented enclosure for it, you wouldn't expect that much output from such a small footprint. Still pleased with the sd8, but I haven't removed the sa8 box yet... 

...the saga continues.


----------



## nando_7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Bardo! Awesome thread. Just sent you a PM


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

your inbox is full... 

I ended up using an image dynamics 12 ported: 










then later went to hertz mille 12.. then sold the 2012 a7, and bought a 2013 s6..  - didnt use the same box, ended up reinforcing the trunk deck and putting an IB12 in it. wiring was all the same for the most part though.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

S6 rear deck: 



















sadly i've not made the pieces to cover up the screws yet...


----------

